# Mantid-less for once



## yen_saw (Jun 6, 2012)

I am leaving for a long vacation and have to send away all my mantis. So here I am, no mantis in my bug room. Weird feeling not to check out my mantis every morning. I will be back to this hobby again hopefully by August.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 6, 2012)

Send some this way. :lol: Have a great vacation.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn Yen wish to have a great trip~~~!!! Hope you can find some new Species In Taiwan


----------



## Termite48 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bon Voyage, Yen, have a great time away from Mantisdom!

Rich


----------



## aNisip (Jun 6, 2012)

Safe travels Yen and have a great time!


----------



## agent A (Jun 6, 2012)

happy trails buddy! if u r lookin for a mantis-sitter i'm your guy, i just need to collect a collateral


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 6, 2012)

Take care of yourself Yen, and don't eat no funny looking chicken!


----------



## gripen (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck on your travels!


----------



## agent A (Jun 6, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Take care of yourself Yen, and don't eat no funny looking chicken!


when i locate my ipod i will take a video of myself pronouncing chicken in a funny way  

and then i'll sing my beta carotene song!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck Yen! Can't wait to see what you come back with!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks all. I will post up pics if there's internet service available where I am at.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 6, 2012)

Defenitly send some Mantids over here!!!

Have a fun but safe trip!


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't had a single mantis in like two years. I'll be hitting you up in August Yen hopefully you will have some interesting U.S. mantids for bugfest.


----------



## GreenOasis (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck, Yen. Have a safe trip and take care of your momma! (Still trying to get MINE to come &amp; live with me!)


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 7, 2012)

Bon voyage! I enjoy my mantid "droughts". Gives me a little peace of mind before getting back into the routine. Enjoy!


----------



## rs4guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Im with you Spore, sometimes it's nice to have a break.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jun 21, 2012)

You are getting a healthy share of mine when you return :cowboy:


----------



## agent A (Jun 21, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> You are getting a healthy share of mine when you return :cowboy:


how about me? :tt2: 

lol jk i already have enough for now...


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 23, 2012)

just an update. I have been to Taiwan and currently in Hong Kong. It has been all food for me so far due to the bad weather. I am going to gain some weigh for sure! But it has been great meeting up with many Asia bug friends so far.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds great and enjoy the rest of your trip Yen!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 25, 2012)

PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES!  

I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## twolfe (Jun 25, 2012)

Yen, I hope the weather improves. Enjoy the rest of your trip!

Tammy


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry for being ignorant. Thanks for all the good wishes. I have been out without internet. I have done much collecting but it has been a good experience collecting in wet weather. I am flying back to SF (i need a ride to San Jose!) this Saturday and back to Houston Sunday (and back to work MOnday bummer!). I will post some pics when i am settled down in Texas and have my biological clock fixed!


----------



## twolfe (Jul 18, 2012)

Have a safe flight home. Looking forward to seeing your pics!

Tammy


----------



## gripen (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope you had fun! How did the collecting go?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds great!

I am looking forward to hearing how the collecting went, did you collect and release or collect to collect?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey sorry for being ignorant. Back to Texas time zone and back to work! Not mantidless anymore but I didn't bring any mantis back. Well i brought an ooth back but released or given away all the live mantis caught/bought during this trip. Some facebook friends may have seen most of the pics but here are some. Mostly sight-seeing pics

Packing some books for Asia friends







Flight to our first destination - San Jose






Some pics at San Francisco, Fisherman's Wharf
















Check out the scar.... close encounter with the great white?






" LIfe is like a box of chocolates....."






Kenneth's favorite dish ..... clam chowder
















I will upload the rest of the pics later...... including collecting pics.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 23, 2012)

the scar is boat propeller.

Nice selection of dart frog books. I knew they were really popular in asia as well. I love them


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 23, 2012)

Did u eat chicken Yen?


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2012)

Yen! Welcome back. I sent you a PM.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 24, 2012)

Welcome back! That clam chowder looks tasty :chef:


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks frogparty, propeller make sense!

Yes Rebecca... lot of curry chicken!

I PM you too Rick, hope you get all the species for the Bugfest.

Got to fix some pics.


----------



## hierodula (Aug 25, 2012)

Great your back Yen! Can't wait to see all the awesome things you did in taiwan!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 25, 2012)

Getting ready for the next flight.... Taiwan

Chilling out at EVA lounge











13hours flight to Taiwan with 777






Great food in Taiwan!











Love the night market











Even selling exotic pets there






We didn't miss the trip to tower 101


----------



## agent A (Aug 25, 2012)

YEN!!! thank god u r alive!! when r u coming home? we miss hearing from u


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes i am still alive  took a while to get back to Texas time zone after 6-week vacation. :boat:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 25, 2012)

Lol they sold live bug pets at a restaurant? :blink: I wanna go there! lol


----------



## gripen (Aug 25, 2012)

Glad to see you back!


----------



## aNisip (Aug 25, 2012)

Glad to hear everything went well and you made it back safely!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice to hear from you again, your trip looks like a complete success and fun, fun, Fun!!! All the food and sight's must have been Epic!!! Awesome pics, can't wait to see some more...


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Angelofdeathzz!

Meeting up with my good friend from Taipeh, Prof. Su.







Who's still keeping Idolomantis






One of his past favorite






Traveling to Kaoshiung (About 360km away from Taipeh) become effortless with high-speed rail






Thanks to Mr. Ocean for taking care of me during my visit to Kaoshiung






He keeps some mantis too


----------



## gripen (Aug 25, 2012)

Wait archimantis???


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 25, 2012)

Pm me about the Idolo, it's a long story and not for the public, not all bad but I'll fill you in.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 25, 2012)

gripen said:


> Wait archimantis???


Yep


----------



## gripen (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow very nice. Do you still keep archimantis (sorry if this is off topic).

Keep up the beautiful pics!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 25, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Pm me about the Idolo, it's a long story and not for the public, not all bad but I'll fill you in.


ok :huh: I didn't do anything wrong i hope :blink:


----------



## Danny. (Aug 26, 2012)

Yen, welcome back.

What kinda mantis are in pic #3 and #7?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 26, 2012)

PHYLLOTHELYS?!?! OMG


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 26, 2012)

Danny. said:


> Yen, welcome back.
> 
> What kinda mantis are in pic #3 and #7?


Thanks.#3 is _Metallyticus sp._

#7 is _Theopompa ophthalmica _(Native to Taiwan)


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 26, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> PHYLLOTHELYS?!?! OMG


 Yeah _Phyllothelys werneri_


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 26, 2012)

gripen said:


> Wow very nice. Do you still keep archimantis (sorry if this is off topic).
> 
> Keep up the beautiful pics!


Yes i still do.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Yeah _Phyllothelys werneri_


Are they common in Taiwan?


----------



## gripen (Aug 27, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Yes i still do.


I will send you a pm.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 27, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Are they common in Taiwan?


They are elusive, highland species in Taiwan.MOre night market in Taiwan. This one is from Kaoshiung











Plenty of seafood stalls











Kenneth tried fried oyster






My fish noodle...... tasty!






Food is not the only thing for sale






Beautiful subway station at Kaoshiung






Snake meat anyone?






View of Taipeh from a hill top.... bad timing it was raining


----------



## agent A (Aug 28, 2012)

Axolotl!! So cute!!


----------



## gripen (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome! But where are the mantids?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 28, 2012)

gripen said:


> Awesome! But where are the mantids?


+1! lol why do they sell pets in a market?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 5, 2012)

gripen said:


> Awesome! But where are the mantids?





brancsikia339 said:


> +1! .....


 That's why this thread is in Other Discussion instead of Mantis photo  Well i will put up some collecting pics even though it is in the wrong section. Here are some collecting pics when i was in Hong Kong.


----------



## hierodula (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow the tiger beetle is stunning! Also, in the second to last pic is that an asian giant hornet? It looks HUGE  :gun_bandana:


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 5, 2012)

Is that a mantis in the photo with the butterfly?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 5, 2012)

hierodula said:


> Wow the tiger beetle is stunning! Also, in the second to last pic is that an asian giant hornet? It looks HUGE  :gun_bandana:


Yeah plenty of those tiger beetles there, amazing sight. Yup thats the giant hornet.


Mime454 said:


> Is that a mantis in the photo with the butterfly?


Where? I don't see any mantis :huh:


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 5, 2012)

I cropped it, but now it's blurry.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 6, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I cropped it, but now it's blurry.


Ah i see... that's not mantis. I wasn't aware of that bug presence on this pic as i was focusing on the colorful butterfly and hornet.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 8, 2012)

Fast forward to collecting in Malaysia, mid-way to Cameron Highland.





















Found a leech on my sock






and the result is....


----------



## gripen (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow I love the lobata!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 8, 2012)

More pics











Lata Iskandar Falls
















Giant pill milipede


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

nice!! did u see any toxodera while you were there??


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, Awesome photo's!!! That waterfall is beautiful, and would have been calling my name "please try to climb me" Haha...

What is that in pic 7 above the pink/purple phasmid?


----------



## gripen (Sep 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Wow, Awesome photo's!!! That waterfall is beautiful, and would have been calling my name "please try to climb me" Haha...
> 
> What is that in pic 7 above the pink/purple phasmid?


Looks like rhombodera to me.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 8, 2012)

gripen said:


> Looks like rhombodera to me.


pic 7 above the pink/purple phasmid, not below.


----------



## gripen (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh you mean the pink shield bug? Above that is a leafhopper.


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2012)

i like the odontomantis and the statilia sp


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 8, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> nice!! did u see any toxodera while you were there??


yep  An aboriginal lady catcher found one, i will show pic later.


angelofdeathzz said:


> Wow, Awesome photo's!!! That waterfall is beautiful, and would have been calling my name "please try to climb me" Haha...
> 
> What is that in pic 7 above the pink/purple phasmid?


Yeah it is nice. That area has become too commercialize, used to be able to see many insects there but now there are more tourists than bugs  there are several waterfalls along to way to Cameron Highland. The pink insect is actually nymph of a true bug under Tessaratomidae family, it is called a stink bug in Malaysia.


agent A said:


> i like the odontomantis and the statilia sp


The Statilia sp is actually a nymph of Euchomenella sp, likely heteroptera. You are right on for Odontomantis.


----------



## hierodula (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah Deroplatys!!! Those are awesome pics yen. I really want to stop by at malaysia on a trip to India.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you trying to bring any ooths/specimens back to culture them?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> yep  An aboriginal lady catcher found one, i will show pic later.


Did u bring it home?! They are just incredible


----------



## happy1892 (Sep 8, 2012)

yen_saw said:


>


What species of Deroplatys is that nymph in the picture?


----------



## hierodula (Sep 9, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Did u bring it home?! They are just incredible


Ikr! Although I have heard that people that tried to breed them before have failed. They are VERY difficult, and I think its because of the altitude and a need for a specific atmospheric pressure that they need.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 9, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> What species of Deroplatys is that nymph in the picture?


D. lobata


----------



## happy1892 (Sep 10, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> D. lobata


It does not look like it. Are you sure? If it is a Deroplatys lobata is it an L4 female?


----------



## gripen (Sep 10, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> It does not look like it. Are you sure? If it is a Deroplatys lobata is it an L4 female?


It is lobata for sure.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 10, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> It does not look like it. Are you sure? If it is a Deroplatys lobata is it an L4 female?


It's a lobata


----------



## happy1892 (Sep 10, 2012)

gripen said:


> It is lobata for sure.


OK, then it must be a female (probably L5 because the leaf shape is developed a little more than the L4 female I had) right? Could they be that different from each other?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks to be male, the males develop more of a shield around L6 if i remember correctly. A female's shield is different shape than the one in the picture.

But at L4 the females shield looks similar to one in the picture so I'm not sure.

The Sub adult female I have now, has a very different shape than the one in the picture. But the one in the picture has a similar shield to the pre sub/sub males i had.



happy1892 said:


> OK, then it must be a female (probably L5 because the leaf shape is developed a little more than the L4 female I had) right? Could they be that different from each other?


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 11, 2012)

These are my L6 lobata pair. The pictured one looks like my male.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have one that's either L3 or L4 and he has no sheild to speak of. So it's older than that.


----------



## agent A (Sep 11, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> These are my L6 lobata pair. The pictured one looks like my male.


r those the ones i sent u?? if they breed lemme know i am lookin to get back into these cuties :wub:


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 11, 2012)

agent A said:


> r those the ones i sent u?? if they breed lemme know i am lookin to get back into these cuties :wub:


No, Rebecca sent me these. 2 of the ones you sent me died almost immediately after after I received them, and I still have one. He's L3. I'm hoping to breed them, but I've seen some threads that suggest that it is rather difficult.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> No, Rebecca sent me these. 2 of the ones you sent me died almost immediately after after I received them, and I still have one. He's L3. I'm hoping to breed them, but I've seen some threads that suggest that it is rather difficult.


In all fairness, only some mantids are simple to breed


----------



## happy1892 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> These are my L6 lobata pair. The pictured one looks like my male.


Ummm..... both do not look like that one but the one on the left is not too different (I am looking just at the leaf shapes). Oh, and the one on the right looks like a L5 male Deroplatys lobata. Is it?


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 12, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Ummm..... both do not look like that one but the one on the left is similar (I am looking just at the leaf shapes). Oh, and the one on the right looks like a L5 male Deroplatys lobata. Is it?


Are you sure that the one on the right is a male? I'm bad at sexing these, but I assumed that the one on the left was male and the right was female. They are both L6.


----------



## happy1892 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Are you sure that the one on the right is a male? I'm bad at sexing these, but I assumed that the one on the left was male and the right was female. They are both L6.


Um, I lost track..... I have not had a female that age and my subadult male does not look like that and so I think it is a female and its leaf shape is similar to an adult females and it is L6 and my two males do not look like that. I wonder if I could have miscounted each molt for my two. I put the number in my mind to stay there but could I have gotten mixed up with somethings else?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 22, 2012)

Collecting at Ulu Piah in Perak, Malaysia.

Kenneth ready to get into action.






and found his favorite lint bug (mealybug)






Spotted a few mantis
















A small mantis stuck on the web..... still alive






There were plenty of leeches.... and i wasn't lucky enough











Found an ooth..... the only thing i brought back to US


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

do i see euchomenella? is the ooth hierodula??


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

Is that the hierodula sp. ooth you have for sale?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 22, 2012)

Some pics taken on Penang Butterflyfarm. A worker there was able to bring us around the farm this time, including the breeding site.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 22, 2012)

and here are some mantis i bought from the aboriginal at Tapah Hill


























villagers at Tapah Hill..... notice the long pole.






with aboriginal


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

what caterpillar sp is that? Also, ceratomantis is awesome!!!

You should've brought home toxodera hauseri!


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> what caterpillar sp is that? Also, ceratomantis is awesome!!!
> 
> You should've brought home toxodera hauseri!


the first caterpillar is samia ricini

cool creatomantis sassuri

lucky u got rhombo stali hymenopus and parahymenopus!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> lucky u got rhombo stali hymenopus and parahymenopus!!


PARYMENOPUS :lol: 

Was it hard to locate these mantids????


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> PARYMENOPUS :lol:
> 
> Was it hard to locate these mantids????


ok some spell it parymenopus

some parhymenopus

others parahymenopus


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> ok some spell it parymenopus
> 
> some parhymenopus
> 
> others parahymenopus


Yes i know sorry. Just my instinct :lol: ARGGH ENGLISH CLASS


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Yes i know sorry. Just my instinct :lol: ARGGH ENGLISH CLASS


dont gimme that ###### lol parymenops davisoni isnt english...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> dont gimme that ###### lol parymenops davisoni isnt english...


It's latin. And I think i figured that out :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> what caterpillar sp is that? Also, ceratomantis is awesome!!!
> 
> You should've brought home toxodera hauseri!


DIdn't bring any live mantis back.....


brancsikia339 said:


> PARYMENOPUS :lol:
> 
> Was it hard to locate these mantids????


Not very hard, just need to ask the aborginal :stuart: Few pics from KL butterfly park, one can spot free raoming mantis in the park.....



























Adult female Hierodula sp catching butteflies on the top of the building net.





















I have more pics on my facebook, not related to mantis though.... like this one. After 6-week on the road we are all exhausted.... my son 'collapsed' on the flight back


----------



## aNisip (Sep 29, 2012)

I have seen ur pics on fb, they are awesome! And it must've been a fun but exhausting trip...


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> I have seen ur pics on fb, they are awesome! And it must've been a fun but exhausting trip...


Hehehe...knew you were following.... exhausting but fulfilling.Few more pics taken at a insect breeding farm in Perak, Malaysia.


----------



## gripen (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow what species of deroplatys is that!?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2012)

gripen said:


> Wow what species of deroplatys is that!?


The nymphs hatching on the first pic is D lobata, the second and third I was told are D. trigonodera.Once again, i didn't bring any live mantis back to the US. I am actually thinking of taking a break from mantis due to my new job and my son going to college in less than two years. I will still keep few species but not spending as much time as before. Hopefully I could switch to a less stressful job that allow me to spend more time in breeding mantis once my son is out of college. Hope that won't be too long........


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 29, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> The nymphs hatching on the first pic is D lobata, the second and third I was told are D. trigonodera.
> 
> Once again, i didn't bring any live mantis back to the US. I am actually thinking of taking a break from mantis due to my new job and my son going to college in less than two years. I will still keep few species but not spending as much time as before. Hopefully I could switch to a less stressful job that allow me to spend more time in breeding mantis once my son is out of college. Hope that won't be too long........


Don't quit mantids!!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Don't quit mantids!!!!


I am not, but family and career have always been my priority.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 29, 2012)

I think what Yen means is family always comes first! But don't worry he will still have a curve ball or 2 to throw at us, at least I hope?

Thanks for all the culture in this post my friend...


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I think what Yen means is family always comes first! But don't worry he will still have a curve ball or 2 to throw at us, at least I hope?
> 
> Thanks for all the culture in this post my friend...


Haha.... thanks my friend. It has been lot of fun here and kind of grow together with this forum. Can't see myself leaving this forum forever so you will still see me here when I am old and gray


----------



## agent A (Sep 29, 2012)

mantises ARE family!!  

anyway do i see an attacus larva??


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 29, 2012)

agent A said:


> mantises ARE family!!
> 
> anyway do i see an attacus larva??





agent A said:


> mantises ARE family!!
> 
> anyway do i see an attacus larva??


Yay!! ATLAS MOTHS!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2012)

Yup yup..... good eyes, atlas moth. The larva is HUGE!


----------



## agent A (Sep 29, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Yup yup..... good eyes, atlas moth. The larva is HUGE!


me wants!! they eat ailanthus which i have lots of!!


----------



## Precarious (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, lots of nice pics. Thanks for posting, Yen!


----------

